# Sticky  Home Theater Room Photos Posting Guidlines: Please Read Before Starting a New Thread



## Sonnie

The Home Theater Room Photos forum is where members can post pictures-photos-images of their _*completed*_ home theater systems, home theater room and/or home theater equipment. 

Members may use the Image Gallery to upload their photos if image hosting is needed... then you may post the the photos here using the URL to the photo in the image gallery hosting system.

*ALL THREADS MUST have finished room photos*... NO construction photos in this forum. Post constructions photos in the Home Theater Design and Construction forum.

So... show us your home theater photos.


----------

